# Titanium Backup of Contacts .apk File



## onetwo (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently backed up my HTC Evo Shift for Sprint and now I"m having difficulty getting Titanium Backup to restore my contacts. I know everyone says to use Google to sync them but this was for someone elses phone that did NOT sync with google. So when I rooted the phone from 2.3.3 Gingerbread back down to Froyo 2.2 it basically factory reset the phone leaving nothing behind. I thought with my Titanium Backup I'd be good to go. I think I may have found the right file where my contacts were stored. The name of the file is "com.android.providers.contacts-aac1e4cf5ea*********ad1812d45b4a.apk". I have this file saved as part of a backup in both the SD of the phone as well as my D: drive. 

My question is how would I push it using "adb", (I"m new to it but can follow directions well) and what are any other options of getting my contacts from Titanium Backup restored back to the phone?

Thanks for your time and consideration of my question.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I believe that is just the contacts application, and not the actual contact names and information. Applications have the extension .apk - and the data is not stored in the .apk file.

I personally don't use Titanium Backup, so I can not help with it.


----------

